# What are these numbers at the bottom of Kindle screen?



## klopus (Dec 8, 2009)

Percent into the book at lower left I understand. But what are the numbers at the bottom in the middle and to the right? They don't seem to correspond to actual page numbers (even assuming page re-flowing), do they?

One thing I miss on Kindle vs real paper book is ability to jump by page number. It's impossible to bookmark a page every time if you don't know whether you'll need to return to the place back.


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

I think the numbers you're referring to are "locations" which is the kindle equivalent of page numbers.  Locations are constant no matter the number of lines on the screen.

If you leave your book, the Kindle will automatically remember what "page" you were on.  If you've got more than one person reading, you can press the menu button and "bookmark" the location at the top of the page or leave a "note" there indicating where you are at what point.  If you want to get back there, you can either go to "My Marks and Notes" or use the "Go to location" feature.

Hope this helps!  I know it can be weird with no pages (I'm a page flipper, too), but I promise you'll get used to it!


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

the left number is the % read.....the number to the extreme right is the electronic location total of the book (IE the end)......the middle numbers are the electronic location of where you are at in the book....so lets say the % read says 50% and the number to the extreme right says 10,000 then your Reading location would be 5000 - 10...if you flip the pages back and forth you will understand it more....whew i hope this wasn't too much rambling for you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Klopus--

I have a Kindle 1, which displays the numbers slightly differently, but instead of page numbers, the Kindle has locations.  The location number, say for a chapter, is the same no matter what font size you have, and you can "go to location."  if you want to test it out, note the word at the top of a page and the location number.  Then change the font dramatically.  The beginning location number for that page will not change, though if you were seeing Kindle page numbers, it certainly would.

You can put bookmarks in any time.  You can also jump back a number of locations.  I think most people get used to the locations.  I don't miss page numbers anymore, I'm used to the concept.

Hope this helps!  Let us know if you're more confused than ever! 

Betsy


----------



## klopus (Dec 8, 2009)

Got it, thanks everybody! Now the hard part - getting used to it


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

For page flipping, it is possible to go to a specific location using Go to Location... on the Menu in the book. It is not as convenient, but does work. I sometimes use it to find something by jumping by 500 or 1000 locations. 

However, most often I just type a name or word that I expect to be where I want to go and use the find (in book) at the bottom of the Kindle page. This works especially well when I want to find when a person or topic was first introduced in the book. I can then use the Back button to get back to where I was in the book immediately before using the Find function.


----------

